# Food Safety News - 12/13/2021 No Senate action yet to confirm Esteban as USDA Under Secretary for Food Safety



## daveomak.fs (Dec 13, 2021)

*No Senate action yet to confirm Esteban as USDA Under Secretary for Food Safety*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 13, 2021 12:05 am
The U.S. Senate will have to step it up a notch to confirm Dr. Jose Emilio Esteban as the USDA’s Under Secretary for Food Safety before the year ends. President Biden nominated Esteban to serve in the post Nov.12. Esteban is currently Chief Scientist for USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), a position he... Continue Reading


*New Zealand investigates botched sugar recall involving lead contamination*
By News Desk on Dec 13, 2021 12:03 am
Food safety officials in New Zealand are probing a series of botched recalls involving sugar because of lead contamination linked to transportation. In early November, Chelsea Sugar recalled specific batches of Chelsea, Pams and Woolworths brand raw and brown sugar because of lead contamination. Chelsea Sugar detected the issue as part of routine testing of... Continue Reading


*FDA sends warning to food firms over import violations and Salmonella in retail sampling*
By News Desk on Dec 13, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

